# mit javamail gmx postfach prüfen



## pymote (9. Feb 2005)

hallo zusammen,
ich hab mich in letzter zeit etwas mit der javamail api herumgeschlagen und auch  dieses tutorial  in verbindung mit dem apache james erfolgreich durchgefuehrt. meine frage ist, wie kann ich mit javamail einfach ein existierendes gmx-postfach (oder web.de, arcor.de ...) nach eingehende mails überprüfen.
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Sky (9. Feb 2005)

Ohne mich mit dem Thema näher beschäftigt zu haben: Warum nicht?

JavaMail scheint mittels pop3 kommunizieren zu können und damit sollte es doch gehen. Habe im o.g. Tutorial folgendes gefunden, vielleicht hilft das ja schon:


```
String host = ...;
String username = ...;
String password = ...;

// Create empty properties
Properties props = new Properties();

// Get session
Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance(props, null);

// Get the store
Store store = session.getStore("pop3");
store.connect(host, username, password);

// Get folder
Folder folder = store.getFolder("INBOX");
folder.open(Folder.READ_ONLY);

// Get directory
Message message[] = folder.getMessages();

for (int i=0, n=message.length; i<n; i++) {
   System.out.println(i + ": " + message[i].getFrom()[0] 
     + "\t" + message[i].getSubject());
}

// Close connection 
folder.close(false);
store.close();
```

Wie gesagt, habe mich mit dem Thema nicht weiter auseinander gesetzt sondern nur mal kurz das Tut. überflogen...


----------



## DP (9. Feb 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=10758&highlight=#10758


----------



## pymote (9. Feb 2005)

vielen dank erstmal:
hab hier leider das problem an nem proxy zu hängen, d.h. connections nach aussenhin werden erstmal refused.

@dp hab ich auch grad eben entdeckt, allerdings gehts mir erstmal nur um den posteingang


----------



## pymote (9. Feb 2005)

weiss hier jemand zufällig wie ich nen proxy umgehe, bzw. wie ich über nen proxy ins internet gelange? danke!


----------



## DP (9. Feb 2005)

jo, sorry - habe ich jetzt auch erst begriffen


----------



## Roar (9. Feb 2005)

so gehts: http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0085.html


----------



## pymote (15. Feb 2005)

vielen dank, das bringt mich weiter


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Feb 2005)

proxy umgehen? dann kommst du nicht mehr raus


----------

